# Google needs Lyft to take their rejects



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

When Google launches their self driving taxi service in Phoenix, requests outside Google's 3D mapped area will go to Lfyt. Google needs Lyft to take their rejects.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> When Google launches their self driving taxi service in Phoenix, requests outside Google's 3D mapped area will go to Lfyt. Google needs Lyft to take their rejects.


When is this launching in Phoenix?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> When is this launching in Phoenix?


Before Christmas

https://uberpeople.net/threads/goog...i-service-in-phoenix-before-christmas.211956/


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> When is this launching in Phoenix?


This troll is not giving you a link to where he is taking his information from, he is giving you a link to his own posted delusions.These delusions are coming straight from the Coockoo's Nest! hahahahaha....


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> This troll is not giving you a link to where he is taking his information from, he is giving you a link to his own posted delusions.These delusions are coming straight from the Coockoo's Nest! hahahahaha....


Actually I did my own subsequent research and got to the bottom of it. The result is for some reason that no reporter can explain Google themselves set a somewhat unrealistic self-imposed end of the year deadline.

Nobody knows why Google did this, but there it is.

If you think Tomato is nuts, just take a look at the people above him!

So... the UP community is not the only ones scratching their heads but I guess pass the popcorn?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> This troll is not giving you a link to where he is taking his information from, he is giving you a link to his own posted delusions.These delusions are coming straight from the Coockoo's Nest! hahahahaha....


There are 3 links on on my post. Apparently it only counts if I retype everything.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The result is for some reason that no reporter can explain Google themselves set a somewhat unrealistic self-imposed end of the year deadline.


One of the stories published by ArsTechnica says - _"Waymo CEO John Krafcik faces pressure from his boss, Google co-founder and Alphabet CEO Larry Page, to transform Waymo's impressive self-driving technology into a shipping product." _

That is not telling you how Waymo is happy about self driving technology. Is telling you they are getting closer to the point they don't want to put money into it anymore, reason for Waymo's CEO John Krafcik to face pressure from Alphabet's CEO, Larry Page, and create a shipping product as soon as possible. They want to rush it on the market and be done with it.

To me, looks like a recipe for disaster, as long as
_"When Waymo tested in Phoenix earlier this year, drivers sometimes had to take over the wheel to prevent the cars from holding up traffic because it took too long for humans in the command center to answer the cars' requests for help," Efrati writes. Avoiding these kinds of problems is going to require Waymo to hire and train a lot of human operators. Managing large numbers of ordinary workers has never been one of Google's strong suits.

*Waymo's cars have had persistent problems navigating left turns*, according to Efrati, *especially when there's no left-hand turn arrow to control oncoming traffic*. Waymo cars struggle to navigate cul-de-sacs. Large mall parking lots also pose a challenge, since these private properties might not be well represented in Waymo's 3-D maps."
_
Anyway, the story doesn't say they will launch 100% this year, like our delusional troll repeatedly vomits stupidities on this forum, but how

_"they *could* be months away"
"Real driverless cars *could* come to the Phoenix area this year"
"*is preparing* to launch "a commercial ride-sharing service powered by self-driving vehicles with no human 'safety' drivers as soon as this fall."
"Obviously,* there's no guarantee* that Waymo will hit this ambitious target."
"Waymo's service* is likely* to launch first in Chandler"
"These are all reasons *to doubt whether Waymo will be able to launch a truly driverless taxi service this year* as Page would like"_

It is all evasive, everywhere is reported and you read about it.

The fact that they might have established themselves a target, doesn't mean they will also be able to achieve it. This is a game of words in which they want to present themselves as confident and ready as possible, when obviously they are not. It is all PR.



tomatopaste said:


> There are 3 links on on my post. Apparently it only counts if I retype everything.


You go back and watch Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network child.
_
_


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> One of the stories published by ArsTechnica says - _"Waymo CEO John Krafcik faces pressure from his boss, Google co-founder and Alphabet CEO Larry Page, to transform Waymo's impressive self-driving technology into a shipping product." _
> 
> That is not telling you how Waymo is happy about self driving technology. Is telling you they are getting closer to the point they don't want to put money into it anymore, reason for Waymo's CEO John Krafcik to face pressure from Alphabet's CEO, Larry Page, and create a shipping product as soon as possible. They want to rush it on the market and be done with it.
> 
> ...


Well there you have it. The Tomato says what he says not because it's true but because he's basically being paid to say so by Google Alphabet's CEO Larry Page.

I give Tomato credit though for not breaking character.

Hey wait a minute.... The tomato is Larry Page's nephew!!! That explains everything


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Actually I did my own subsequent research and got to the bottom of it. The result is for some reason that no reporter can explain Google themselves set a somewhat unrealistic self-imposed end of the year deadline.
> 
> Nobody knows why Google did this, but there it is.
> 
> ...


I know, can you believe the nerve of Google? Acting like they, Google, would have the slightest idea when they, Google, will be ready to launch? Anyone with half a brain knows the only people qualified to know when they, Google, will be ready to launch are reporters and "the UP community."


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> I know, can you believe the nerve of Google? Acting like they, Google, would have the slightest idea when they, Google, will be ready to launch? Anyone with half a brain knows the only people qualified to know when they, Google, will be ready to launch are reporters and "the UP community."


Sir, we are not talking out of our butts. We make these comments based on our experience in the business world. We bring to the table collectively hundreds if not thousands of years of business experience, not to mention simple common sense.

But hey... go ahead. have your fun. Like I said.. pass the popcorn.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Sir, we are not talking out of our butts. We make these comments based on our experience in the business world. We bring to the table collectively hundreds if not thousands of years of business experience, not to mention simple common sense.
> 
> But hey... go ahead. have your fun. Like I said.. pass the popcorn.


Nobody said anything about butt speak. Sure maybe a few might have thought they heard some butt speak but they're just yahoos without thousands of years of collective business experience and zero common sense. Just ignore them.



iheartuber said:


> Actually I did my own subsequent research and got to the bottom of it. The result is for some reason that no reporter can explain Google themselves set a somewhat unrealistic self-imposed end of the year deadline.
> 
> Nobody knows why Google did this, but there it is.
> 
> ...


I have some ideas. Maybe it's cause Google has been working on self driving cars seriously since 2009?

And they have over 3.5 million self driving miles on everyday roads in everyday traffic.

And over a billion miles when you include simulation miles which are indistinguishable to the car.

Maybe after driving for months on end without the need for the safety driver to intervene, they simply went around the room and asked:

Larry, are we a go?
Yup.
Sergey?
Yup.
Krafcik?
Yup.
Ok then, let's roll.

I'm guessing.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Anyone with half a brain knows the only people qualified to know when they, Google, will be ready to launch are reporters and "the UP community."


No, the only ones that know are the trolls trying to convince how their diarrhea is Swiss chocolate and smells like roses. Let us flush the water now.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Nobody said anything about butt speak. Sure maybe a few might have thought they heard some butt speak but they're just yahoos without thousands of years of collective business experience and zero common sense. Just ignore them.
> 
> I have some ideas. Maybe it's cause Google has been working on self driving cars seriously since 2009?
> 
> ...


I see ads constantly for Google Home (Google's answer to Alexa) and the Pixel phone (Google's answer to the iPhone) and so they're just going balls out fourth quarter, which is probably why they want to put all their products out now.

That's fine, except something about this massive push feels like it's coming from a place of desperation.

This can not end well


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> No, the only ones that know are the trolls trying to convince how their diarrhea is Swiss chocolate and smells like roses. Let us flush the water now.


c'mon jockey. If you can't laugh at yourself at least let us laugh at you.



iheartuber said:


> I see ads constantly for Google Home (Google's answer to Alexa) and the Pixel phone (Google's answer to the iPhone) and so they're just going balls out fourth quarter, which is probably why they want to put all their products out now.
> 
> That's fine, except something about this massive push feels like it's coming from a place of desperation.
> 
> This can not end well


Massive push? They've been working on self driving cars for almost a decade. How many companies have the wherewithal to dump in a billion dollars on a long shot? You want to take the profit motive out and only rely on taxpayer funded boondoggles?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> c'mon jockey. If you can't laugh at yourself at least let us laugh at you.
> 
> Massive push? They've been working on self driving cars for almost a decade. How many companies have the wherewithal to dump in a billion dollars on a long shot? You want to take the profit motive out and only rely on taxpayer funded boondoggles?


I don't care if you spend ten billion dollars and twenty years of research you launch when the time is right. And in my humble opinion it's still too soon.

Or... if you do launch now then do so at a profitable rate which in my experience is roughly $1.50 a mile MINIMUM, or to be really cushy $2+

If Google will charge those rates then I think they have a reasonable chance of being successful if they launch now.

I'm just going by what you're saying on the price. For all I know your price quotes are wrong. (?) Maybe they are planning on charging a price they can actually make money with when you consider all variables they will have to face.

But if what you say is true and they are not only going to market in about 6 weeks, AND they plan on charging the consumer a price that is so low they will not recoup, then I stand by my opinion that it will be a train wreck.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I don't care if you spend ten billion dollars and twenty years of research you launch when the time is right. And in my humble opinion it's still too soon.
> 
> Or... if you do launch now then do so at a profitable rate which in my experience is roughly $1.50 a mile MINIMUM, or to be really cushy $2+
> 
> ...


Google doesn't need to make money from this venture at the beginning but they do need to have a reliable product.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Google doesn't need to make money from this venture at the beginning but they do need to have a reliable product.


You can't take a loss by charging a bargain basement price and then years later increase your price. Uber found that out the hard way.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You can't take a loss by charging a bargain basement price and then years later increase your price. Uber found that out the hard way.


Uber bought market share. This is not a new business concept. Then they raised prices and millions of riders use them. Reports also say they're getting closer and closer to being profitable even after spending tons of money on their SDC fantasy.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Uber bought market share. This is not a new business concept. Then they raised prices and millions of riders use them. Reports also say they're getting closer and closer to being profitable even after spending tons of money on their SDC fantasy.


Uber never raised prices. They're the same low prices they've been for the last 3 years, at least in my market.

It's true that uber does own market share, but market share doesn't pay bills, money does. Now, it's true that in theory the company with that much market share can dictate the prices and charge higher. But that's theory. Where's the reality?

That's the entire problem with this whole discussion- too much theory not enough reality


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> I see ads constantly for Google Home (Google's answer to Alexa) and the Pixel phone (Google's answer to the iPhone)


The Pixel Phone? That's the one that will probably be subject to a massive recall, correct?
____________________________________________________________________
*Google Pixel 2 XL's display has another problem*

Your eyes don't deceive you, some Pixel 2 XL's screens have a burn-in issue.

https://www.cnet.com/news/pixel-2-xl-oled-screen-burn-in-issue/









Once again, the Pixel 2 XL is catching flak over its screen.

Recently, it was reported that the phone suffers from screen burn-in, wherein remnants of images remain on the screen despite not being actively displayed.

The issue was first spotted by Android Central, and we saw it on one of our Pixel 2 XL review units when we displayed a grey color swatch at 2,880x1,440-pixel resolution. (Android Central suggests a black or red color swatch, but we found grey highlighted the problem more easily). Indeed, there were faint, but noticeable, outlines of the notification bar (which includes the time and battery status) and the navigational hotkeys on the bottom of the display. 
. . .

Though screen burn-in does happen on different types of displays, OLED screens (which the Pixel 2 XL has) are more prone to it. However, it usually happens after some time, so it's definitely a red flag if it's happening in some Pixel 2 XLs this soon. In the one unit with the burn-in issue, we've only had it for a week and since that time, its screen has been on for no more than a couple of hours at a time per day.
. . .​


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> The Pixel Phone? That's the one that will probably be subject to a massive recall, correct?
> ____________________________________________________________________
> *Google Pixel 2 XL's display has another problem*
> 
> ...


Hey Tomato-

If Google can't even make a smart phone properly what makes us think they can produce quality SDCs?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I don't care if you spend ten billion dollars and twenty years of research you launch when the time is right. And in my humble opinion it's still too soon.
> 
> Or... if you do launch now then do so at a profitable rate which in my experience is roughly $1.50 a mile MINIMUM, or to be really cushy $2+
> 
> ...


So misinformed. $1.50 - $2.00 a mile? That's laughable. Most experts are estimating $0.35 - $0.50 a mile. You don't even know Waymo's business plan, and yet, you opine as if you have the slightest idea what's going on.



iheartuber said:


> Uber never raised prices. They're the same low prices they've been for the last 3 years, at least in my market.
> 
> It's true that uber does own market share, but market share doesn't pay bills, money does. Now, it's true that in theory the company with that much market share can dictate the prices and charge higher. But that's theory. Where's the reality?
> 
> That's the entire problem with this whole discussion- too much theory not enough reality


Uber raised prices with upfront pricing, higher booking fees, and now long pick up time charges.

Market share is what Uber is selling to their auto partners. It has quantifiable value in a $14T market. GM dropped $500M on Lyft and Alphabet dropped $1B. Sounds to me like market share can, in fact, pay the bills.



iheartuber said:


> Hey Tomato-
> 
> If Google can't even make a smart phone properly what makes us think they can produce quality SDCs?


They aren't producing SDCs. I'm not surprised you don't know that.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Uber never raised prices. They're the same low prices they've been for the last 3 years, at least in my market.
> 
> It's true that uber does own market share, but market share doesn't pay bills, money does. Now, it's true that in theory the company with that much market share can dictate the prices and charge higher. But that's theory. Where's the reality?
> 
> That's the entire problem with this whole discussion- too much theory not enough reality


Uber did raise prices. Riders are paying more in many cases with upfront pricing but Uber is keeping a higher cut instead of passing the higher price along to us drivers.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> When Google launches their self driving taxi service in Phoenix, requests outside Google's 3D mapped area will go to Lfyt. Google needs Lyft to take their rejects.


This makes sense and explains their billion dollar investment in Lyft.

I think you're right, Waymo's about to launch. Can't buy in on this year myself, although I wouldn't be shocked, but definitely soon.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> So misinformed. $1.50 - $2.00 a mile? That's laughable. Most experts are estimating $0.35 - $0.50 a mile. You don't even know Waymo's business plan, and yet, you opine as if you have the slightest idea what's going on..


I drive for a living, so I know all of the variables involved. That's how I came at the $1.50-$2 a mile number. If a bunch of Waymo executives came up with 35-50 cents a mile by sitting in an office instead of being on the road, THATs the part that's laughable.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I drive for a living, so I know all of the variables involved. That's how I came at the $1.50-$2 a mile number. If a bunch of Waymo executives came up with 35-50 cents a mile by sitting in an office instead of being on the road, THATs the part that's laughable.


Great, now deduct the cost of the driver.

Oh, and the cost of maintaining an internal combustable engine.

Uber, in mature markets, already makes a profit at a fraction of what you claim.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Great, now deduct the cost of the driver.
> 
> Oh, and the cost of maintaining an internal combustable engine.
> 
> Uber, in mature markets, already makes a profit at a fraction of what you claim.


Deduct the cost of the driver? Ok, fine. But add in the cost of insurance, liability, housing, cleaning, maintenance, plus a ton more... all which come out of the driver's end under the current uber model.

Do you know "Monica"? The Tomato's boss? She once said and I quote: "How can we convince people to use SDCs? We can't. We just have to let it unfold."

So... how can I convince you that there will be tons of problems that ("oops") you did not predict? I can't.. I just have to let it unfold.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Deduct the cost of the driver? Ok, fine. But add in the cost of insurance, liability, housing, cleaning, maintenance, plus a ton more... all which come out of the driver's end under the current uber model.
> 
> Do you know "Monica"? The Tomato's boss? She once said and I quote: "How can we convince people to use SDCs? We can't. We just have to let it unfold."
> 
> So... how can I convince you that there will be tons of problems that ("oops") you did not predict? I can't.. I just have to let it unfold.


Again, they already provide insurance at current profit levels. Cleaning will be a profit center. Maintenance on an electric glorified golf cart is nominal.

If your forcing me to guess whether every major auto company and almost every major tech company in the world hasn't thought of these things while you have, I'm going to have to side with them.

Of course there will be problems. There will also be solutions, which is what the naysayers ignore.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Again, they already provide insurance at current profit levels. Cleaning will be a profit center. Maintenance on an electric glorified golf cart is nominal.
> 
> If your forcing me to guess whether every major auto company and almost every major tech company in the world hasn't thought of these things while you have, I'm going to have to side with them.
> 
> Of course there will be problems. There will also be solutions, which is what the naysayers ignore.


Cleaning will be a profit center? Sir, you think I mean clean up the mess if an unfortunate vomit session happens? Oh no sir, I'm talking about simple car wash/vacuuming. With that many hours in use you will have to car wash it once a day. At about $10 a pop that will add up. Now, if we're talking $1.50 a mile no problem but 35 cents? No way.

I know what you're gonna say: we did a deal with Avis. They have car washing facilities on site, they will do it for free. Yeah, except nothing is "free" it costs them their manhours and money for the water and cleaning soap. After a while they're gonna say "hey wammo, I can't be doing this anymore. Either pay me or get a new partner." And wammo will say, "hey gee we'd love to pay you but at 35 cents a mile we're pretty tight..."

And this is just one thing you have apparently overlooked. One of many.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Cleaning will be a profit center? Sir, you think I mean clean up the mess if an unfortunate vomit session happens? Oh no sir, I'm talking about simple car wash/vacuuming. With that many hours in use you will have to car wash it once a day. At about $10 a pop that will add up. Now, if we're talking $1.50 a mile no problem but 35 cents? No way.
> 
> I know what you're gonna say: we did a deal with Avis. They have car washing facilities on site, they will do it for free. Yeah, except nothing is "free" it costs them their manhours and money for the water and cleaning soap. After a while they're gonna say "hey wammo, I can't be doing this anymore. Either pay me or get a new partner." And wammo will say, "hey gee we'd love to pay you but at 35 cents a mile we're pretty tight..."
> 
> And this is just one thing you have apparently overlooked. One of many.


Dude, what?

$10 a wash? I wash my car every day for $14.99 a month. You think Uber or GM can't automate a SDC wash?

With the right design, the entire interior and exterior cleaning could be easily automated and cost pennies a cleaning. You're a roadblock person, not a solutions one.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Dude, what?
> 
> $10 a wash? I wash my car every day for $14.99 a month. You think Uber or GM can't automate a SDC wash?
> 
> With the right design, the entire interior and exterior cleaning could be easily automated and cost pennies a cleaning. You're a roadblock person, not a solutions one.


I'm a realist sir.

Funny thing about tech people and startup people and fanboys like you: they come up with these great ideas.. oh it's so easy to build an automated car wash that will cost pennies a wash! Ok.. so go ahead and build one if it's so easy.

And then... crickets.

Yeah.. let me know when these ideas you have manifest into reality and pardon me if I'm skeptical in the meantime.



RamzFanz said:


> You think Uber or GM can't automate a SDC wash?.


Uber can barely keep their app properly updated and GM hasn't put out a good car in forever so yeah, that's exactly what I think.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Great, now deduct the cost of the driver.





iheartuber said:


> Deduct the cost of the driver? Ok, fine. But add in the cost of insurance, liability, housing, cleaning, maintenance, plus a ton more... all which come out of the driver's end under the current uber model.


Ramz, you are repeating what one of the biggest idiots said a while ago (no offence and I appreciate you want to keep a civilized discussion here) - "The reason Uber could be expensive is you're paying for the other dude in the car. When there is no other dude in the car, the cost of taking an Uber anywhere is cheaper. Even on a road trip." Kalanick said that self-driving cars ordered up through a service like Uber will eventually bring the cost of ridership so far down that car ownership will "go away." Yes, That is Travis Kalanick, Number 1 problem Uber had for 8 years.

Those costs nobody speaks about, because they are not interested to, are the reason every single product on the market is overpriced today.

There are simple things you pay for today, that could make 150% to 200% profit to the seller, and nothing and nobody could stop car sharing to do the same if the "independent contractor" is eliminated from the picture. They actually could charge more without a driver than they charge with one.

You are like the little kid asking for a $200 toy, and when told by his parents how they don't have the money, he says "You can put it on a credit card", because he doesn't have the concept of what a "credit card" is yet.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Ramz, you are repeating what one of the biggest idiots said a while ago (no offence and I appreciate you want to keep a civilized discussion here) - "The reason Uber could be expensive is you're paying for the other dude in the car. When there is no other dude in the car, the cost of taking an Uber anywhere is cheaper. Even on a road trip." Kalanick said that self-driving cars ordered up through a service like Uber will eventually bring the cost of ridership so far down that car ownership will "go away." Yes, That is Travis Kalanick, Number 1 problem Uber had for 8 years.
> 
> Those costs nobody speaks about, because they are not interested to, are the reason every single product on the market is overpriced today.
> 
> ...


When TK was preaching SDCs he was playing a shell game with investors. He was saying "Hey look I know we're not profitable now but oh just you wait two years and we'll have SDCs and THEN we will REALLY be profitable!" He was playing a shell game with investors. So what's wammo's excuse?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> When TK was preaching SDCs he was playing a shell game with investors. He was saying "Hey look I know we're not profitable now but oh just you wait two years and we'll have SDCs and THEN we will REALLY be profitable!" He was playing a shell game with investors. So what's wammo's excuse?


You make a very good point about the hidden costs, and the fact that the players involved in these potential self driving car sharing projects are refusing to speak about this topic, shows how really serious they are about the entire thing...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> There are 3 links on on my post. Apparently it only counts if I retype everything.












^^ Obviously Tomatopaste & RamzFanz ^^


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 170522
> 
> 
> ^^ Obviously Tomatopaste & RamzFanz ^^
> ...







hahahahahaha....


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

It's been hot AF here in LA and now something's up with my coolant system. Have to take it in tomorrow. 

Did the wammo geniuses plan to have $ to fix cars that get overheated in over 100 degree heat six months out of the year in Phoenix?

Somehow I don't think so....


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I'm a realist sir.
> 
> Funny thing about tech people and startup people and fanboys like you: they come up with these great ideas.. oh it's so easy to build an automated car wash that will cost pennies a wash! Ok.. so go ahead and build one if it's so easy.
> 
> ...


Um, wow.

This is going to shock you.

Automated car washes, conveyer belts, advanced robotics, these things already exist. You can buy them off the shelf.

In the end, the pax pays for any serious cleaning and standard cleanings can be farmed out until they are established.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Um, wow.
> 
> This is going to shock you.
> 
> ...


I went to an "automated" car wash the other day. Got a great wash btw. Had to insert my cc, had a human guide me onto the belt, and after I had to vaccume myself.

All the non robot parts of that experience (and maybe some of the robotic ones too) cost money that cannot be paid for by a measly 35 cents a mile.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I went to an "automated" car wash the other day. Got a great wash btw. Had to insert my cc, had a human guide me onto the belt, and after I had to vaccume myself.
> 
> All the non robot parts of that experience (and maybe some of the robotic ones too) cost money that cannot be paid for by a measly 35 cents a mile.


A minimum wage employee can put hundreds of vehicles through a car wash an hour.

Five more can vacuum hundreds an hour.

In the end though, none of those are needed. An SDC can certainly guide itself through a car wash and vacuuming is easily automated.

Math is your friend.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Transhumanist Robot Worshipers 
SEEK TO DEPRIVE US OF ALL JOY OF HUMAN EXISTENCE !


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> A minimum wage employee can put hundreds of vehicles through a car wash an hour.
> 
> Five more can vacuum hundreds an hour.
> 
> ...


I don't doubt that technically vacuuming is easily automated but the fact is there is no automated vacuume car wash now. So, wammo is going to open one in house? Now they're in the car wash business too?

As for min wage workers handling all the necessary tasks in this currently available almost all robot car wash, the one I went to charged $10 and had ONE min wage human working there. (Two if you count the GM they most probably also had). How much will this cost if they have to multiply their staff by 500%? Certainly not "pennies".

You say math is not my friend?

Ha! Reality is not your friend. LOL


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> every major auto company and almost every major tech company in the world hasn't thought of these things


Yes, but the auto and tech companies don't have the thousands of years of business experience of the vaunted "UP community."



iheartuber said:


> Cleaning will be a profit center? Sir, you think I mean clean up the mess if an unfortunate vomit session happens? Oh no sir, I'm talking about simple car wash/vacuuming.


Uh oh, Ramz got sir-ed. It's all fun and games til someone gets sir-ed.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Yes, but the auto and tech companies don't have the thousands of years of business experience of the vaunted "UP community."


Tomato, you sir have zero years of business experience


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato, you sir have zero years of business experience


This, right here, shows you where these millennial trolls are coming from. Politeness to them is Chinese language. And they have the nerve to speak about the future, when in reality, they need to go back to first grade basics... hahaha...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> This, right here, shows you where these millennial trolls are coming from. Politeness to them is Chinese language. And they have the nerve to speak about the future, when in reality, they need to go back to first grade basics... hahaha...


I blame rap music


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I went to an "automated" car wash the other day. Got a great wash btw. Had to insert my cc, had a human guide me onto the belt, and after I had to vaccume myself.
> 
> All the non robot parts of that experience (and maybe some of the robotic ones too) cost money that cannot be paid for by a measly 35 cents a mile.


1. A more intelligent driver, i.e. a robot driver, won't need the human to guide it into the automatic car wash.
2. ABB is working on an artificial butt that will contain a wallet and credit cards
3. Figuring out how to out how to attach a vacuum hose to the robotic arm is of course a bridge too far.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> 1. A more intelligent driver, i.e. a robot driver, won't need the human to guide it into the automatic car wash.
> 2. ABB is working on an artificial butt that will contain a wallet and credit cards
> 3. Figuring out how to out how to attach a vacuum hose to the robotic arm is of course a bridge too far.


You're not getting what I'm saying maybe I should say it slower:

In theory, on paper, in the classroom, is it POSSIBLE to have a way to automate car vacuuming? Yes of course. I don't doubt that.

But what's it going to take, how much $ is it going to cost, and how long will the wait be from the lab to the real world?

You keep saying it's cheap, and it will be fast, and easy.

Believe me, son: nothing is cheap, fast and easy.

But you don't have to take it from me. See for yourself when it unfolds.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You're not getting what I'm saying maybe I should say it slower:
> 
> In theory, on paper, in the classroom, is it POSSIBLE to have a way to automate car vacuuming? Yes of course. I don't doubt that.
> 
> ...


Hahaha.... trying to explain a troll how real business, not cartoons, works. Hahahahaha....
Is like you saying "If you want to build a skyscraper you need a lot of steel and concrete" and the troll showing you 2 bricks is saying "For them (always an abstract entity) it's easy!". Hahahahaha... The troll ignores real finances and logistics because that is way above his/her level of understanding. The toys is all that matters. This is really entertaining!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You're not getting what I'm saying maybe I should say it slower:
> 
> In theory, on paper, in the classroom, is it POSSIBLE to have a way to automate car vacuuming? Yes of course. I don't doubt that.
> 
> ...


They could do it tomorrow with off the shelf robots. Cleaning a car's interior with robots is trivial. Listening to you try to argue self driving cars are not viable due to the overwhelming cost of keeping the car clean is quite entertaining though. The "UP community" thanks you.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Sir, we are not talking out of our butts. We make these comments based on our experience in the business world. We bring to the table collectively hundreds if not thousands of years of business experience, not to mention simple common sense.
> 
> But hey... go ahead. have your fun. Like I said.. pass the popcorn.


You my friend have way to much time on your hands. And by reading your comments you have absolutely no idea what the hell your saying..


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> They could do it tomorrow with off the shelf robots. Cleaning a car's interior with robots is trivial. Listening to you try to argue self driving cars are not viable due to the overwhelming cost of keeping the car clean is quite entertaining though. The "UP community" thanks you.


Child troll. Do you know how graffiti looks like inside the car and how a "magic" robot could vacuum it? hahahahaha..... or urine, full diapers, feces, semen, blood, pus, or vomit?

Please (notice the politeness - you think is Chinese), go back to your Cartoon Network colorful and resourceful stories!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

canyon said:


> You my friend have way to much time on your hands. And by reading your comments you have absolutely no idea what the hell your saying..


I know exactly what I'm talking about Sir

And yes... you've been "Sir-ed"



tomatopaste said:


> They could do it tomorrow with off the shelf robots. Cleaning a car's interior with robots is trivial. Listening to you try to argue self driving cars are not viable due to the overwhelming cost of keeping the car clean is quite entertaining though. The "UP community" thanks you.


If it's so easy and they can do it "tomorrow", why don't they?

You don't have to answer... It's ok, I'll just wait til it happens which according to you will be "very soon"


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> They could do it tomorrow with off the shelf robots. Cleaning a car's interior with robots is trivial. Listening to you try to argue self driving cars are not viable due to the overwhelming cost of keeping the car clean is quite entertaining though. The "UP community" thanks you.


Off. The. Shelf. Robots.

LOLOLOL!

The only off the shelf vacuuming robot I know of is the "Roomba".






Why do the commercial big box car washes keep hiring humans to detail people's cars when all they have to do is go to the "RobotMart" and pick up a few "Auto Auto Cleaners" and save themselves a big chunk of money and personnel headaches?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Child troll. Do you know how graffiti looks like inside the car and how a "magic" robot could vacuum it? hahahahaha..... or urine, full diapers, feces, semen, blood, pus, or vomit?
> 
> Please (notice the politeness - you think is Chinese), go back to your Cartoon Network colorful and resourceful stories!


The avg driver probably spends less than 10 minutes a month cleaning the interior of the car. Yet this is all you people have left, "self driving cars won't work cause it could take up to ten minutes of of work a month to keep clean."


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The avg driver probably spends less than 10 minutes a month cleaning the interior of the car. Yet this is all you people have left, "self driving cars won't work cause it could take up to ten minutes of of work a month to keep clean."


The average driver- YES

a car/taxi service? No way! I used to be an "average driver" but now I drive for a living and I see how it is.

Too bad your "experts" don't see it


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I know exactly what I'm talking about Sir
> 
> And yes... you've been "Sir-ed"
> 
> ...


Because keeping the interior of the car clean is a trivial issue. They'll hire Toby to vacuum the interiors for the first year until they get around to it. It's like number 500 on the list.



iheartuber said:


> The average driver- YES
> 
> a car/taxi service? No way! I used to be an "average driver" but now I drive for a living and I see how it is.
> 
> Too bad your "experts" don't see it


The average Uber driver spends 10 minutes a month keeping the interior clean. It's not the issue you make it out to be.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Because keeping the interior of the car clean is a trivial issue. They'll hire Toby to vacuum the interiors for the first year until they get around to it. It's like number 500 on the list.
> 
> The average Uber driver spends 10 minutes a month keeping the interior clean. It's not the issue you make it out to be.


Um... that's not true at all. Not sure where you get that info.

I usually wash the car once a week and spend about 25 min. It's the vacuuming that's a time suck.

Sometimes I skip a couple weeks and get dinged in the ratings. I guess wammo can just let dirty robot cars drive around. Why not right?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Um... that's not true at all. Not sure where you get that info.
> 
> I usually wash the car once a week and spend about 25 min. It's the vacuuming that's a time suck.
> 
> Sometimes I skip a couple weeks and get dinged in the ratings. I guess wammo can just let dirty robot cars drive around. Why not right?


Oh bullshit. I vacuum once a month and pick hair off the seats. That's it. Maybe beat the car mats once or twice.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Oh bullshit. I vacuum once a month and pick hair off the seats. That's it. Maybe beat the car mats once or twice.


But you're not a real uber driver. I doubt you even do 3 hours a day.

These wammo cars are gonna be on the road what? 12 hours a day? More? Technically they can be on the road as long as possible since they don't have to worry about those pesky humans falling asleep at the wheel.

But surely even you can understand the concept of a car on the road that many hours a day means they will have that many pax in and out of the car which means they will have to clean the car more often than what you do currently?

Or, in other words.... Duh!!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> But you're not a real uber driver. I doubt you even do 3 hours a day.
> 
> These wammo cars are gonna be on the road what? 12 hours a day? More? Technically they can be on the road as long as possible since they don't have to worry about those pesky humans falling asleep at the wheel.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I vacuum once a month. Google will vacuum once a week or when needed. It's a minor minor issue that you're trying to portray as a deal breaker, it's not. Plus your trying to say pax will stop using self driving taxis if they find so much as a hair on the carpet. Do people stop riding the bus if they find a hair on the floor?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Yeah, I vacuum once a month. Google will vacuum once a week or when needed. It's a minor minor issue that you're trying to portray as a deal breaker, it's not. Plus your trying to say pax will stop using self driving taxis if they find so much as a hair on the carpet. Do people stop riding the bus if they find a hair on the floor?


You're not listening to me. Am I saying this one issue of car washing is a deal breaker? No of course not.

What I am actually saying is when a car is on the road that much it needs a lot of car washes which need to be budgeted and you have not budgeted because you think it's "not important". Well when I have pax that complain about my messy car then it's not the "minor issue" you think it is.

But that's not all I'm saying. What I'm REALLY saying is... you missed this just like you missed a ton of other stuff too numerous to repeat. And it's the culmination of all of these things that will be the "deal breaker"

No need to reply. It's already been well documented that you don't "get it". But that's ok. When it all unfolds and you see it for yourself.. then you will get it.

I can say I "told you so" later.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> You're not listening to me. Am I saying this one issue of car washing is a deal breaker? No of course not.
> 
> What I am actually saying is when a car is on the road that much it needs a lot of car washes which need to be budgeted and you have not budgeted because you think it's "not important". Well when I have pax that complain about my messy car then it's not the "minor issue" you think it is.
> 
> ...


There will be Google X, Google Select and Google Black. Google X is equivalent to a chauffeured bus service, pax is paying 35 cents a mile, hey pax, STFU!

Google Select caters to a higher clientele and pays 50 cents per mile with a nicer car. If the pax doesn't leave the car as clean as when they got in, they get a warning, then kicked off select. Google Black is all 100k Mercedes. The car is detailed after each ride with an optional sex robot in the back seat.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> There will be Google X, Google Select and Google Black. Google X is equivalent to a chauffeured bus service, pax is paying 35 cents a mile, hey pax, STFU!
> 
> Google Select caters to a higher clientele and pays 50 cents per mile with a nicer car. If the pax doesn't leave the car as clean as when they got in, they get a warning, then kicked off select. Google Black is all 100k Mercedes. The car is detailed after each ride with an optional sex robot in the back seat.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Uber did raise prices. Riders are paying more in many cases with upfront pricing but Uber is keeping a higher cut instead of passing the higher price along to us drivers.


The price still is below what they used to charge and doesn't apply to most of the trips



WeirdBob said:


> Off. The. Shelf. Robots.
> 
> LOLOLOL!
> 
> ...


Robots can only do the exact same thing over and over. New challenges that arise (such as gum in crevices) are beyond their ability


----------

